# campfire



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

hey guys wantin to put a campfire on my layout,,,what would i need to get to make it flicker? Is there a l e d setup i can get from radio shack or suggestions on how to make it work thanks Scott


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm using a flameless electronic candle...about $3 for 3 at any good craft store...


----------



## Ray Haddad (Feb 19, 2014)

Using a dual 555 timer (a 556 part) you could have two different long pulses from each and use one side for the anode and the other side for the cathode. Your current limiting resistor would be dependent on the voltage used. If your two frequencies are off by a good bit, the led flicker would appear random.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Your local dollar store probably has electric tea lights. That's what I plan on using.


----------



## MRLdave (Nov 1, 2011)

I'd have to dig for the article, but an early solution to your problem was to use a transistor radio with an earphone jack. You plug a bulb into the jack, and the music/talking produce a totally random flicker of the bulb.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I have two flickering campfires on my layout made from el cheapo tea lights that I bought at the dollar store. Can't remember, but I think they were less than $5 for both.
They look scary realistic!


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

apoc444 said:


> hey guys wantin to put a campfire on my layout,,,what would i need to get to make it flicker? Is there a l e d setup i can get from radio shack or suggestions on how to make it work thanks Scott


TRY THESE GUYS http://www.modeltrainsoftware.com/fire-led.html


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

We use the Dollar Store tea light bulbs. They are $1 for two, and you just take them apart and you have two flickering LED bulbs. Cheapest price you're going to find.


----------



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

can i hook those bulbs into the acc or is there somethin else i need to do to them first?


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

It's been awhile since I built mine, but if I recall they were powered by a small DC disc battery in the tea cups.......3V, I think, but not positive. I ran hard wire to them and they're powered off DC converters. Work like a champ and they'll last forever.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You need a current limited DC supply for them. If you have a constant voltage AC output, a diode, 220uf capacitor, and a resistor will do the trick.


----------



## rutledgek (Dec 29, 2015)

I used a tea light from dollar store or gown depot. They ran on 3x1.5v batteries. I cut the led free, installed a 470 ohm 1/2w resistor(unfortunately more of a stab in the dark that worked since I didn't know the specs of the Led, I estimated 2v because of the orange color.). It now runs off of a 12v power supply. There is a youtubevideo by O scale scratch build that has a neat video on a campfire(including the final decorative items)


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*Camp Fire [OR] Garbage Barrel Fire..*

I keep it very simple and a little more realistic..
I use (x2) 3. mm (1/8" Dia.) Flickering (Candle) LED's.. 

Hardware Used:
- (x1) "RED" --> 3. mm (1/8" Dia.) Flickering (Candle) LED 
- (x1) "YELLOW" --> 3. mm (1/8" Dia.) Flickering (Candle) LED 
- (x1) "Cotton" --> removed from an ear swab cleaner

Camp Fire:
- Build an average camp fire hiding the (x2) LED's
- Thin out the cotton and use it as white smoke 

Garbage Barrel Fire..
- Require a "Hollow" garbage barrel with fine cotten inside it, as white smoke
- Place the (x2) LED's under -OR- inside the barrel..
......


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can buy flickering LEDs on ebay for cheap. Just search on *flickering led* in eBay, then click the *Electronic Component LED Lights* link. You get hundreds of choices of various colors and sizes. For example, from the search...

50 3mm Yellow Flickering LEDs


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I have a couple of those el cheapo Dollar Store flickering tea candles on my layout hooked up to 12V DC power. 
I built a small "rock" ring around them along with some "wood" TP'd so that it looks like a campfire.
The effect is scary real and gets rave reviews.
Bob


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*Update --> Flickering (Candle) LED's*



ED-RRR said:


> Hardware Used:
> - (x1) "RED" --> 3. mm (1/8" Dia.) Flickering (Candle) LED
> - (x1) "YELLOW" --> 3. mm (1/8" Dia.) Flickering (Candle) LED
> ......


I looked again at my Flickering (Candle) LED's..
I am actually using..
- (x1) "ORANGE" --> 3. mm (1/8" Dia.) Flickering (Candle) LED 
- (x1) "YELLOW" --> 3. mm (1/8" Dia.) Flickering (Candle) LED 

A "RED" --> 3. mm (1/8" Dia.) Flickering (Candle) LED, will be "Too Bright" in a "RED" color..








......


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

cole226 said:


> TRY THESE GUYS http://www.modeltrainsoftware.com/fire-led.html
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 34765


I have one of these and it works extremely well. Takes a wide range of DC or AC inputs.

It's basically the same thing as everyone else is telling you how to build, but for the electrically challenged (me, for one).


----------



## Larry Sr. (Sep 7, 2015)

http://www.modeltrainsoftware.com/fire-led.html

I second this. I have purchased many times from Evans Design and never got anything but top notch service. To me it's my go to for all types of LED products. 

Larry


----------

